# Hovabator for Sulcata eggs



## Peacebone (May 4, 2011)

Just wondering how those of you that use the Hova or LG for sulcata eggs keep the humidity? Which trays do you fill with water? I only have two filled and the humidity is at 90%. Is that too high? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2011)

We use Little Giant's and keep our humidity in the 90's for aldabra tortoises.


----------



## Neal (May 4, 2011)

Not sure what sulcata eggs require, but for leopards and stars I keep the humidity around 85 - 90% and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 4, 2011)

I use a hova bator and is very similar to the little giant and concur on humidity.


----------



## Peacebone (May 4, 2011)

Ok cool. Thank you guys for your input.


----------

